# Tips and Maintenance Video's



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I am going to be making video's on tool tips and maintenance over the next few months ex: what to look for if your Taper is skipping/leaving dry spots, how to set your anglehead to leave more/less mud, How to change a cable/box blade.

Let me know what you would like to learn/see before I start making them so that I know where to start.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Anglehead rebuild and how to correctly set it up. Please have it ready in 24 hours. Haha. Good idea man!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

how to make more money and pay less taxes:jester:
are they free videos that your posting on here:yes:
or do you half to pay


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> how to make more money and pay less taxes:jester:
> are they free videos that your posting on here:yes:
> or do you half to pay


I was just going to post them on you-tube and on our facebook site so the only cost would be your internet connection. 
Can't help you with the more money/less taxes deal.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you guys are great,sorry I don't have Columbia tools ,eying you 10" fat boy though ,but winter coming so.....
checkers right,angle heads first,too many conflicting stories on maintenance and setting the blades .
then the bazooka (automatic taper)
then boxes (those damn north star extend able handles) not sure if you have them(columbia one's)
and maybe you could throw some type of contest where the winner wins a 10" fat boy box:jester:


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

that would be a good idea if columbia would do a video on how to fix columbia tools
i have a columbia taper and i would like to know how to fix it if something ever happend
it`s a good idea columbia pros


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Excellent idea,, can't wait.

I'd like to see you guys explain why the clucth,dog and cablepin work the way they do, I can fix em when they brake or wear out, but I have never understood "why" they work like they do.

Its no secrect that I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer. :thumbsup:

I have also heard these two things, many times over
1) you can't adjust an anglehead for more mud
2) you can adjust an anglehead for more mud

BTW, why don't you guys offer cable pins of differant sizes???? that way WE could decide how much mud the tube will lay???? The bigger the pin, the more mud layed on the tape. It would be an easy thing for you guys to do, and would give you the FIRST adjustable tube. :whistling2: You could like offer "sleeves" for the pin, so we had chocies. Just saying ya know.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt ive always thought that ------- brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

address bazooka seals too,why some leak like crazy and some dont
and a blue print/schematic ,that labels the proper names of the bazooka (for people like me)then i dont half to say "the thing ma goober thing that... " then were all on the same page,maybe a link to one, or draw one up,maybe


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

great idea. looking forward to those videos. Especially the angle head setup one. Thanks for your effort


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> address bazooka seals too,why some leak like crazy and some dont
> and a blue print/schematic ,that labels the proper names of the bazooka (for people like me)then i dont half to say "the thing ma goober thing that... " then were all on the same page,maybe a link to one, or draw one up,maybe


http://www.columbiatools.com/media/schematics/COLTAPER.pdf
This is a link to the Taper schematic that is on our website, there is also one for every other tool.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> http://www.columbiatools.com/media/schematics/COLTAPER.pdf
> This is a link to the Taper schematic that is on our website, there is also one for every other tool.


ok,windows cannot open this file,pdf file,what program does this dumb taper need to use:beta1:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> ok,windows cannot open this file,pdf file,what program does this dumb taper need to use:beta1:


 2buck try downloading and installing Adobe pdf reader. the file ending says it all


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> http://www.columbiatools.com/media/schematics/COLTAPER.pdf
> This is a link to the Taper schematic that is on our website, there is also one for every other tool.


Great drawing but why is there not a parts list with it?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry rebel, our website is in the process of being updated, when it is finished you will be able to click on each part as a link and it will take you to a jpeg picture of that part and part description/name.

2buckcanuck, like saul said you probably need to download adobe here's that link:http://get.adobe.com/reader/thankyou/


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I am going to be making video's on tool tips and maintenance over the next few months ex: what to look for if your Taper is skipping/leaving dry spots, how to set your anglehead to leave more/less mud, How to change a cable/box blade.
> 
> Let me know what you would like to learn/see before I start making them so that I know where to start.


I bought my Columbia taper just before they came out with the adjustable brake.

Can my gun be modified to use the adjustable brake?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> I bought my Columbia taper just before they came out with the adjustable brake.
> 
> Can my gun be modified to use the adjustable brake?


Yes, the plate that the brake system sits on (CT-11) needs a 1/4" hole drilled into it. The center of the hole is located 1/4" from the front of the plate and just over a 1/2" from the right side of the plate .550". Then you just need to order the CT-A-14 the adjustable brake assembly parts kit and install it. If you need help on how to install it or where to send it to be installed give me a call 1-800-663-5761.

Here are the pictures:
http://www.walltools.com/store/col-ct11.html#
http://www.walltools.com/store/col-cta-14.html#

Aaron


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Columbia!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> I bought my Columbia taper just before they came out with the adjustable brake.
> 
> Can my gun be modified to use the adjustable brake?


Hi, just wondering what this adjustable brake thing on a taper is all about??? didnt know they had such things?? Thanks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

it's ok to have ,don't knock your self out if you dont have it,but you can adjust the pressure on the wheel (thing ma goober) so it runs a bit more free ,so instead of that TIC TIC TIC sound you hear when you run your tube you can make it go tic tic tic,wheel turns more easy,helps with some maintenance stuff
kind of like tilt steering in your truck,nice to have,but you usually leave it in the same position all the time


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> it's ok to have ,don't knock your self out if you dont have it,but you can adjust the pressure on the wheel (thing ma goober) so it runs a bit more free ,so instead of that TIC TIC TIC sound you hear when you run your tube you can make it go tic tic tic,wheel turns more easy,helps with some maintenance stuff
> kind of like tilt steering in your truck,nice to have,but you usually leave it in the same position all the time



Right. But it's a pain in the azz to tighten the tension if it's to loose.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> it's ok to have ,don't knock your self out if you dont have it,but you can adjust the pressure on the wheel (thing ma goober) so it runs a bit more free ,so instead of that TIC TIC TIC sound you hear when you run your tube you can make it go tic tic tic,wheel turns more easy,helps with some maintenance stuff
> kind of like tilt steering in your truck,nice to have,but you usually leave it in the same position all the time


Well said,,,, I wondered about the tic tic tic thinga-ma-goober. 

I can relate to your explanation, these parts are confusing, ain't they???

The adjustable brake is neat, but as canuck said, its about getting it where you like it, and then you'll leave it there, which is a good thing.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I started with the Anglehead repair video due to popular demand and it is very close to being finished, should be done by next week.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hi, just wondering what this adjustable brake thing on a taper is all about??? didnt know they had such things?? Thanks.


It allows you to adjust the brake tension on your top wheel so that you can tighten the brake up as the parts wear out to get more life out of them rather than the fixed brake which has to be replaced when it wears out. It also allows you to change the brake parts without taking the top wheel off.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, one thing i seem to be not so great at with my goldblatt g2 taper, when starting a ceiling/lids to wall tape in the top corner, square stopping we call it here, i drag the tape quite bad, it feels tight and takes some force to get going which then drags the tape along and i usually get 10 inches of the tape hanging down which i need to put back up and then hand cut i peice of tape to fill the gap i F****D up on.

Dont laugh, I know it should be easy but im sh!t at it, maybe its the mud, maybe its the arse about face way i hold my bazooka with left hand on the cutter and right hand on the creaser lever, starting from the right taping to the left walking backwards, anyway your brake adjuster thing ma goober that frees up the wheel sounds like it may help me????? Maybe, im not rushing out to get another bazooka though, i have spend a lifes savings on tools and feel a bit over it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you can install the adjustable brake in the bazooka you own right now if you wanted to,some tubes drag more than others also,we got three of them,they don't run equal ,some drag more than the other ones


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Sounds like a good idea, one thing i seem to be not so great at with my goldblatt g2 taper, when starting a ceiling/lids to wall tape in the top corner, square stopping we call it here, i drag the tape quite bad, it feels tight and takes some force to get going which then drags the tape along and i usually get 10 inches of the tape hanging down which i need to put back up and then hand cut i peice of tape to fill the gap i F****D up on.
> 
> Dont laugh, I know it should be easy but im sh!t at it, maybe its the mud, maybe its the arse about face way i hold my bazooka with left hand on the cutter and right hand on the creaser lever, starting from the right taping to the left walking backwards, anyway your brake adjuster thing ma goober that frees up the wheel sounds like it may help me????? Maybe, im not rushing out to get another bazooka though, i have spend a lifes savings on tools and feel a bit over it.


Man I feel your pain. Thats the toughest thing to master, (I ain't got there yet). I look at how long the run is, guess how much drag I will have, leave that hanging over the creaser wheel, run ,and IF my calculations are correct, i end up with a perfect corner,,,,, like I said, I ain't got it down perfectly yet, but I am getting better, don't have many that I have to add a piece of tape too, unlike when I started, (except the ones I misjudged and had to cut the extra hang over off of)


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man I feel your pain. Thats the toughest thing to master, (I ain't got there yet). I look at how long the run is, guess how much drag I will have, leave that hanging over the creaser wheel, run ,and IF my calculations are correct, i end up with a perfect corner,,,,, like I said, I ain't got it down perfectly yet, but I am getting better, don't have many that I have to add a piece of tape too, unlike when I started, (except the ones I misjudged and had to cut the extra hang over off of)



So Im not the only one! haha


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well i thought i was the only one having trouble at that??? the cats out of the bag now?? Makes me feel better anyway :thumbsup: thanks for being honest guys.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Its been out of the bad long ago, your a post whore and you know it so when do you have time to work with all this typing you been doing ?


----------

